# Moving to the Netherlands for school



## Omnionicron (Mar 17, 2015)

Hello forum friends, 
In August, I'll be leaving Seattle, WA. and heading to the Netherlands. I'll be a student at Webster's University in Leiden. I'm very much looking forward to getting comfortable and am hoping to make the Netherlands my new home. 

If anyone has any advice/question/comments, please feel free to add them. I'd love to hear different experiences in the hope that it will help prepare me in my transition. Also hoping to find places or individuals that I can network with in the hopes of finding work, temporary or otherwise in the hopes of getting even more established.

Thanks in advance for all the help and any shared stories.


----------



## Xircal (Mar 20, 2015)

Omnionicron said:


> Hello forum friends,
> In August, I'll be leaving Seattle, WA. and heading to the Netherlands. I'll be a student at Webster's University in Leiden. I'm very much looking forward to getting comfortable and am hoping to make the Netherlands my new home.
> 
> If anyone has any advice/question/comments, please feel free to add them. I'd love to hear different experiences in the hope that it will help prepare me in my transition. Also hoping to find places or individuals that I can network with in the hopes of finding work, temporary or otherwise in the hopes of getting even more established.
> ...


Hi,

I'm sure the university will be able to provide you with plenty of social activities. 

There's also a social network called the British Society which might be of interest: British themed events - social and sports activites | Britsoc

Work may be a little more difficult to find though due to the current economic crisis affecting most of Europe and also, an employer's requirement to demonstrate that they have been unable to find a suitable applicant to fill a vacancy anywhere in the EEA or Switzerland before they can consider employing somebody from elsewhere. 

In addition, languages play a big role in jobs and unless you can speak at least German or French fluently, your chances of finding work are very slim I regret to say. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Omnionicron (Mar 17, 2015)

It does help thank you. I'm in a much stronger position the more I know regarding obstacles ahead of me. Sometimes, preparation isn't enough but it can also be the difference between success and failure. 

I've learned some Dutch, and am certain to get better. I've heard however that this isn't really enough and that if I intend to succeed German would be the next language to really pick up on. I've also considered what citizenship would mean. Not that I'm actively exploring that options just yet however, as I said, I'd rather have the knowledge and not need it, than need and not have it. 

Thanks again for the reply


----------

